# Ayuda con amplificador lineal VHF



## matias2504 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,queria plantearles un inconveniente que tengo,resulta que me hice un amplificador lineal con un par de transistores 2sc2237 y 2sc2630,los mismos los saque de una radio vhf,el problema es el siguiente:conecto el amplificador con un pll de 1w,calibro los trimers y el instrumento me marca buena potencia,la misma se incrementa bastante (40w aprox.) pero cuando salgo a chequear alcance,este llega a cinco cuadras nada mas,sin embargo cuando conecto el pll de 1w solo,este me cubre aproximadamente 2km (vivo en un pueblo chico ).
Queria saber si alguien me puede dar una mano,puede ser que el amplificador este trabajando en otra frecuencia ? 
Subo fotos,quizas puedan servir.
Muchas gracias y quedo a la espera de novedades.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola caro Don matias2504 , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese Lineal?.
No quedo claro veer  la adaptación entre los transistor 2SC2237 y lo 2SC2630.
Te recomendo altamente veer ese Link aca ;http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html , en el hay un Lineal muy bien elaborado donde puedes enpleyar los transistores que tienes en las manos.
Te recomendo tanbien leer bien detenidamente ese tema aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/teoria-practica-lineales-rf-114370/ en el hay valiosas dicas !.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola, que tipo de instrumento tienes?
Que valor de R.O.E. para la max. potencia?
Que radiante usas?


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola ,gracias primeramente por sus comentarios,estoy usando una antena tipo dipolo ajustada a frecuencia,el roe es bajo (normal) el instrumento es un watimetro/roimetro

Hola ,gracias primeramente por sus comentarios,estoy usando una antena tipo dipolo ajustada a frecuencia,el roe es bajo (normal) el instrumento es un watimetro/roimetro



Daniel lopes el esquema es este,la unica modificacion que hice fue cambier el 2sc1971 por el 2sc2237


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola, la potencia puede ser buena, pero puede que los filtros estén sintonizados a una armónica.
Aunque eso acusaría con un R.O.E. alto, ya que la antena estaría desintonizada para dicha armónica.
Has ajustado el lineal?


----------



## djmyky (Jun 8, 2017)

la señal que sale e tu amplificador debe ser consistente no deves de tener soplidos ni ruidos en los receptores  esto producto de mal acoplamiento te aconsejo pruebes etapas por etapas primero amplificalo con el 2sc 2737 directo ala carga y luego ala antena dejando sin alimentación  el final una vez que hayas lo grado hazlo con el 2630 hay veces que nececita mas capacitancia en la entrada  o la bobina del colector


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola gente gracias por sus aportes,quiero aclarar que estoy usando la frecuencia de 88-108 eso primero que nada,la antena esta ajustada a la frecuencia deseada,el sintetizador es un pll de 1w y es muy bueno,la señal es muy clara en estereo,creo que es una placa mauro de los 90.
El exitador conectado a la antena irradia muy buena señal y llego a cubrir 2km asi que no tengo dudas de esta etapa,la etapa final es la del problema,estoy dudando del filtro final,el pasa bajos,esas y las demas bobinas estan hechas al pie de la letra,tambien me quedan dudas con los chokes de las bases,quizas ustedes puedan recomendarme que usar ahi y si le agrego una resistencia en paralelo,sigo luchando con este circuito.
Lo que voy a hacer es probrar solo el primer transistor como me recomendaron aqui.
Hago pruebas y comento,gracias !


----------



## elgriego (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola matias2504 como estas,vos decis que le estas sacando a la etapa unos 40w con 12 v,,,contanos cuanto consume la etapa.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola ,gracias primeramente por sus comentarios,estoy usando una antena tipo dipolo ajustada a frecuencia,el roe es bajo (normal) el instrumento es un watimetro/roimetro
> 
> Hola ,gracias primeramente por sus comentarios,estoy usando una antena tipo dipolo ajustada a frecuencia,el roe es bajo (normal) el instrumento es un watimetro/roimetro
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , si miraren muy detenidamente pudemos veer que lo diagrama esquemactico no es identico a lo que fue armado , por ejenplo : hay dos capacitores montados en la base del transistor 2SC2630 y en lo diagrama esquemactico NO !   
Eses "Chinos" (Indonesios) no son muy confiables en lo que aportan  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola Daniel no,no hay dos capacitores ,hay una bonina de una vuelta y y un capacitor de 47pf en la base


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola Daniel no,no hay dos capacitores ,hay una bonina de una vuelta y y un capacitor de 47pf en la base



Mire muy detenidamente en la Base (lado esquierdo)del transistor 2SC2630 , hay dos "lentejas" (capacitores ceramicos disco tipo NP0 , pinta negra en su top.) armados muy cercano a lo transistor.   
Picar dos veses en "Miniatura de Adjuntos" para puder veer mejor lo que quiero aclarar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 8, 2017)

Daniel si,en la foto se ve claramente lo que decis,pero yo entendi que te referias al la placa que yo arme,la que yo arme no los tiene,de todos modos paso a comentar que aisle el transistor grande y conecte la antena al transistor 2sc2237 y anduvo,sali a chequear y el alcance casi se triplico,osea que la etapa esa esta andando bien,luego de eso saque el 2sc2630 y lo medi y me encontre que tiene fuga entre colector y emisor midiendo para un lado como para el otro,osea chau transistor,no se que en que momento sucedio pero bueno,asi que solo me quedo la etapa chica;que a pesar de que anda bien tiene el problema que se mete en dos canales de tv que estan abajo y no puedo hacer que el problema desaparezca,eso por un lado y por otro voy a tratar de utilizar otro transistor un m9583,tendre que buscar algun circuito que sirva para este transistor.


----------



## djmyky (Jun 10, 2017)

me parece bien que este trabajando ese transistor de 5 watts la interferencia que tienes los puedes suprimir con un filtro pi al ingreso ya que lo estas alimentando con 1 vatio  y eso hace que lo estés sobre excitando usa una resistencia en serie de 27 ohm y una en paralelo de de 47 ohm y otra de 27 ohm en serie esto en la entrada ahí vas a ver que mejora y evitar interferencias de sobre excitación


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracias por tu tu respuesta djmyky ,vos decis que la interferencia en el canal de cable se debe a la sobre exitacion verdad ? yo pense que podia ser que le haga falta un filtro pasa bajos,de todos modos voy a hacer lo que me dijiste y comentare resultados.
Tengo el transistor m9583,lo quiero usar como siguiente etapa,creo que rinde 40w,algun circuito que me puedas recomendar para ese TR ?.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda,seguimos entonces !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Gracias por tu tu respuesta djmyky ,vos decis que la interferencia en el canal de cable se debe a la sobre exitacion verdad ? yo pense que podia ser que le haga falta un filtro pasa bajos,de todos modos voy a hacer lo que me dijiste y comentare resultados.
> Tengo el transistor m9583,lo quiero usar como siguiente etapa,creo que rinde 40w,algun circuito que me puedas recomendar para ese TR ?.
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda,seguimos entonces !


Lo transistor M9583 en realidad es un 2N6083 selecionado en fabrica (Motorola) para uso en equipos VHF  militares de la época (años 70)
La potenzia de salida es de 30Wattios , te recomendo que busque por ejenplo en la Internet un circuito para FM broadcasting enpleyando un 2N6084 , con un reayuste en los circuitos de adaptación de entrada y salida es possible funcionar tu M9583 bien.
Veer en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...w7PUAhWDj5AKHfa3BWgQ_AUICygC&biw=1680&bih=890
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 12, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Gracias por tu tu respuesta djmyky ,vos decis que la interferencia en el canal de cable se debe a la sobre exitacion verdad ? yo pense que podia ser que le haga falta un filtro pasa bajos,de todos modos voy a hacer lo que me dijiste y comentare resultados.
> Tengo el transistor m9583,lo quiero usar como siguiente etapa,creo que rinde 40w,algun circuito que me puedas recomendar para ese TR ?.
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda,seguimos entonces !



Hola....Ese circuito tiene un pasa bajos a la salida(las tres ultimas bobinas) lo cual esta implementado de forma pésima pero lo tiene.
Las bobinas *no deberían* *estar en linea* y próximas, si están, debería cambiar el sentido del bobinado en las que se encuentran adyacentes. Si es posible deberían estar separadas las celdas entre si mediante blindaje, etc, etc.
En RF lo que esta muy lindo visualmente en un plano, no siempre hay que copiarlo literal ya que no es la mejor solución en la practica. 
Una cosa es el esquema eléctrico y otra muy distinto el PCB o la "realidad funcional".
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hola Ric,como vas ? totalmente de acurdo contigo,un circuito lamentable y poco aconsejable,desrme todo y tire la placa a la basura,voy a buscar algo ya hecho y probado.
Tema totalmente cerrado !


----------



## radium98 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tamaño completo de la PCB por favor?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> http://i.imgur.com/uUTPJUq.jpg full pcb size please @More ? or anyone thanks


Hola ,  quizaz alguna buena alma caridosa tenga ese dato disponible en las manos y suba por aca.    
Otro meo serias estimar aproximadamente basado en las dimensiones de los transistores una ves que ese dato es fornido en las hojas de datos técnicos deses conponentes.   
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Maquer (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola amigos del foro, a mi no me funcionó el transistor 2630 en esa placa. Obtuve 20 watts, cambié de placa y recién tuve una potencia de 45 watts.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2020)

Maquer dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, a mi no me funcionó el transistor 2630 en esa placa. Obtuve 20 watts, cambié de placa y recién tuve una potencia de 45 watts.


Hola caro Don Marquer , ? se no for de muchas moléstias podrias subir aca ( Foro) fotos desa tarjeta ezictosa ?
!Muchas gracias de antemano !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Loconi (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola aficionados, si alguien me pueda facilitar un diagrama para el C2630


----------



## radium98 (Abr 29, 2020)

@Loconi https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/booster-fm-c2630-jpg.157065/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FuUTPJUq.jpg&hash=a828674923926374dcd748c8a9a98ecf


----------



## Loconi (May 14, 2020)

radiun, gracias por el diagrama, lo probaré, tengo variables de aire tipo cilindrico, no se si con eso funcionaria, o tal vez podria usar condensadores fijos


----------



## Andrxx (May 14, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> @Loconi https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/booster-fm-c2630-jpg.157065/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FuUTPJUq.jpg&hash=a828674923926374dcd748c8a9a98ecf


En la foto observo las bobinas del circuito filtro pasa bajos puestas "en linea". Si no me equivoco no es correcto ya que pueden captar y realimentar perdiendo el filtro eficacia, por lo que se recomienda que cada bobina esté girada 90º la unas respecto a las otras.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2020)

Hola a todos , dejo aca en adjunto  una contribuición sacada aqui mismo dese Foro !
!Suerte en los desahollos , dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicar!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> En la foto observo las bobinas del circuito filtro pasa bajos puestas "en linea". Si no me equivoco no es correcto ya que pueden captar y realimentar perdiendo el filtro eficacia, por lo que se recomienda que cada bobina esté girada 90º la unas respecto a las otras.



O al menos se deberían bobinar en sentido contrario las adyacentes (levógiro) y si fuera posible blindadas seria mejor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2020)

Hola a todos , yo personalmente prefero manter mismo sentido de giro y desplazar en 90 grados lo eixo de cada bobina.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 12AT7 (Jun 4, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Tamaño completo de la PCB por favor?


No esperemos que se publique!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2021)

12AT7 dijo:


> No esperemos que se publique!!



 Autor del post :

matias2504​
Última visita Oct 7, 2020


----------

